
Why Facebook Shouldn’t Be Allowed to Buy Tbh - prostoalex
https://stratechery.com/2017/why-facebook-shouldnt-be-allowed-to-buy-tbh/
======
tareqak
Techmeme summary: _Ben Thompson / Stratechery: FTC failed in allowing Facebook
to acquire Instagram, WhatsApp; it should intervene on tbh, regardless of
whether the purchase price is enough to mandate review_

